# New beverage shoot



## FotosbyMike (May 5, 2016)

Attempted my first animated gif last week. Took a series of 12 shots and added layer masks in Photoshop.
I know I need to strengthen the bottle but other feedback would be great thanks.


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2016)

Nicely done!  The only minor niggle I have is the sealing wax; it took me a second to figure out what it was.  It feels out of place, especially when we can't see the top of the bottle.


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 6, 2016)

Thanks I was debating on leave the cap and wax or not and couldn't decide. I think when I fix the bottle I will try removing the wax.


----------



## annamaria (May 6, 2016)

I like the warmth it conveys, but like Tirediron mentioned, would like to see more of the bottle.  Also perhaps show less of the white edge of the right side of the fireplace, other than that I really do like this.


----------

